# Snow removal prices in Akron/canton area in Ohio



## Tmckee94 (Aug 8, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone plows in the akron/canton/cuyahoga falls area in Ohio. What do you charge on average to salt and plow a commercial business? Also how much do you charge for residential drive ways? Would it be better to charge by the hour, push, or charge a flat rate for a season? What do you think is best and what is your pricing? I'm going to be plowing with a 2001 f250 with a western plow


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

$5/resi drive
$25 all commercial lots regardless of size 

Salt is free to customer

I shovel all walks and use calcium for free 

Definitely charge by hour. Going rate is $35/hr for a 1 ton.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Underestimated I hope ur joking those prices are low


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

NickT;1642375 said:


> Underestimated I hope ur joking those prices are low


Not for North East Ohio.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

underEstimated sets the price. Looks good to me.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

You guys are nuts 5 dollars a drive ? Yeah if there is 50 of them in a row!!! whatever , I know my costs never did a job for less than 25


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

25 is commercial


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1642410 said:


> 25 is commercial


But $25 is per acre right? No matter the snow depth


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How much to plow a Hectare?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1642609 said:


> How much to plow a Hectare?


60% more due to size and than a volume discount is given. In simplistic of billing, its charged out as 25.00 per event.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Your competing against enviroscabs so $35 an hour is probably about right.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe the op is a secret enviroscab agent?????


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

NickT;1642375 said:


> Underestimated I hope ur joking those prices are low





NickT;1642408 said:


> You guys are nuts 5 dollars a drive ? Yeah if there is 50 of them in a row!!! whatever , I know my costs never did a job for less than 25


I was being somewhat sarcastic, but when you see flyers posted all over high end neighborhood clusters for $10 driveway hoping you get 25 people to sign up....as a competitor how else do you upsell when its done every year?

Someone posted about Enviroscapes price leading with $35/hr price leader, which is also pretty close. Its easier to drop your pants to get volume than it is to make a living on quality pricing.

Catch 22 in my short career I've found.


----------



## winnerscircle (Oct 3, 2012)

that entire post was bs nonsense...are all of you that bored, or just borrrring


----------

